# JSA missing payment this week?



## wp86 (5 Jan 2011)

Hey, I've a question regarding my JSA and a missing payment.

My last collection covered me up to January 4th (as it said on the receipt - details below)

I was told in the post office today that they won't have another payment for me until the 11th. 

She didn't know why, and said I'd have to contact the social welfare office to question it. (which I will do tomorrow; it was too late to ring them today.)

A bit strange. Just wondering if anyone has any idea what's going on?



Here are the details from my last receipt:

Date of collection: 31/12/2010

*Pay Period:* 22/12/10 to 28/12/10
*Net Amount Due:* 196.00

*Pay Period:* 29/12/10 to 04/01/11
*Net Amount Due:* 188.00

*TOTAL AMOUNT PAYABLE:* 384.00


... and I went to the post office on 05/01/11 (today) to collect my next payment, but was told there was nothing there and wouldn't be until 11/01/11.


----------



## gipimann (5 Jan 2011)

JSA is paid in arrears.  The payment you received on 31/12 for the 29th December to 4th January was in fact due for payment today 5th Jan, but An Post paid it out early.

You received 2 weeks last week, so are not due another payment until next week.

I've heard other reports of this happening, An Post appear to have made payments available earlier than usual which has caught people out.


----------



## wp86 (5 Jan 2011)

gipimann said:


> JSA is paid in arrears.  The payment you received on 31/12 for the 29th December to 4th January was in fact due for payment today 5th Jan, but An Post paid it out early.
> 
> You received 2 weeks last week, so are not due another payment until next week.
> 
> I've heard other reports of this happening, An Post appear to have made payments available earlier than usual which has caught people out.



Thank you for your reply.

However, what you have described has not been the case for me. I haven't received any double payments. The only reason I received two payments on the 31/12 was because I forgot to collect it the previous week, and they kept it for me in the post office.

I kept track and I received the correct amount of payments (no more than one for each week) up until January 4th. But I have not received any for the period 05/01/11 to 11/01/11, which should have been this week's payment.


----------



## Welfarite (6 Jan 2011)

Payment for 5/1 to 11/1 is not due til next week as JSA is paid in arrears, as Gipimann already said; today is the 6th.


----------



## wp86 (6 Jan 2011)

Welfarite said:


> Payment for 5/1 to 11/1 is not due til next week as JSA is paid in arrears, as Gipimann already said; today is the 6th.



I have been receiving JSA for for over twelve months. I am familiar with how my payments work, so I am not making a mistake with the dates. 

The dates appear to be causing some confusion in my query, so let's ignore them for a moment, and start again. My issue is this: 

There is no payment there for me this week. (regardless of the date on the receipt.) I have not received any double payments.* So I am missing one payment. 

Can anyone else shed any light on this please? 

Thanks.


*The two payments I received on the 31/12 were for that week and for the week beforehand (which I had forgotten to collect, and the post office held onto the payment for me.) This 31/12 collection was not a double payment. It was that weeks' payment and the previous weeks' which I had forgotten to collect.


----------



## Welfarite (6 Jan 2011)

wp86 said:


> Here are the details from my last receipt:
> 
> Date of collection: 31/12/2010
> 
> ...


 The above from your first post indicates that you were paid for the period 22/12/ to 4/1, yet then you state ... 


wp86 said:


> The two payments I received on the 31/12 were for that week and for the week beforehand (which I had forgotten to collect, and the post office held onto the payment for me.) This 31/12 collection was not a double payment. It was that weeks' payment and the previous weeks' which I had forgotten to collect.


----------



## wp86 (6 Jan 2011)

Yes.

"The two payments I received on the 31/12 were for:

that week *[29/12/10 to 04/01/11]* 

and for 

the week beforehand *[22/12/10 to 28/12/10]* 
(which I had forgotten to collect, and the post office held onto the payment for me.) 

This 31/12 collection was not a double payment. It was that week's payment *[29/12/10 to 04/01/11]* and the previous week's *[22/12/10 to 28/12/10]*  which I had forgotten to collect."



Still no sign or record of the payment for *this* week *[05/01/11 to 11/01/11]*


----------



## wbbs (6 Jan 2011)

But but but, I'm confused.  Surely the payment for 5/1 to 11/1 cannot be collected until those dates have passed?  Is is not the same as working, you get paid when the week is done.


----------



## wp86 (6 Jan 2011)

wbbs said:


> But but but, I'm confused.  Surely the payment for 5/1 to 11/1 cannot be collected until those dates have passed?  Is is not the same as working, you get paid when the week is done.



No it doesn't work like that.

You'll notice also how I collected the payment for 04/01/11 on 31/12/10 i.e. five days before 04/01/11.

Even _if_ it was done the way you thought it was done, that still wouldn't explain why there was no payment this week, especially considering I've not received any double payments. But no it doesn't work the way you thought.

I didn't get a chance to go to the SW office today but I will tomorrow and report back.

Thanks for all the responses.


----------



## wbbs (6 Jan 2011)

Yes but I collected my payment that covered Christmas week early too, this is a one off though cos they werent going to be working that week so technically I got double payment week before Christmas, nothing last week and back to normal from yesterday.


----------



## wp86 (6 Jan 2011)

wbbs said:


> Yes but I collected my payment that covered Christmas week early too, this is a one off though cos they werent going to be working that week so technically I got double payment week before Christmas, nothing last week and back to normal from yesterday.



Perhaps it works differently in different regions. i.e. in some regions, you get the payment for the period previous to the collection date, and in other regions you get the payment for the period following the collection date.

For me, I collect the payment on a Monday, and it is dated from that Monday to the following Saturday. i.e. I collect the payment for the week which follows the collection date as opposed to the week which has just passed.

Regarding how it works in employment. Usually you don't get paid on the day for the week leading up to that day, you get paid for the week prior to that week, usually. I have never come across it any other way. So in that regard there is no similarity between how weekly wages operate and how social welfare payments operate.


----------



## truthseeker (6 Jan 2011)

wp86 said:


> Regarding how it works in employment. Usually you don't get paid on the day for the week leading up to that day, you get paid for the week prior to that week, usually. I have never come across it any other way. So in that regard there is no similarity between how weekly wages operate and how social welfare payments operate.


 
Ive never come across that in employment. You normally get paid at the end of a week for the week worked i.e., after you have done the work - otherwise how would one calculate the hours worked?

Regarding your social welfare payment, just checked my OHs, he collected yesterday and the receipt says:
Pay Period: 30/12/10 to 05/01/11

So his receipt tallys up with what other posters are saying about the money for the pay period coming at the end of the pay period.


----------



## wp86 (6 Jan 2011)

truthseeker said:


> Ive never come across that in employment. You normally get paid at the end of a week for the week worked i.e., after you have done the work - otherwise how would one calculate the hours worked?



Let's take an example. If you work 10/7/10 to 16/7/10, you normally get paid for that week on the 23/7/10. That is generally how weekly wages work. I'm quite surprised you've never come across that, as I've never come across it that you would get paid on the 16/7/10. And as most people did between the ages of 16 to 22, I worked for numerous different employers and this is always how it was done.




truthseeker said:


> Regarding your social welfare payment, just checked my OHs, he collected yesterday and the receipt says:
> Pay Period: 30/12/10 to 05/01/11
> 
> So his receipt tallys up with what other posters are saying about the money for the pay period coming at the end of the pay period.



In that case, what I said in my last post is clearly true, i.e. that it works differently in different regions. In the 18 months that I have been collecting social welfare, it has always been the opposite for me.

There was still no payment there for me this week no matter which way the dates work on the receipts.

Anyway as I said, I will contact the offices tomorrow and report back.

Thanks for your response.


----------



## truthseeker (7 Jan 2011)

wp86 said:


> I worked for numerous different employers and this is always how it was done.


 
I think I misunderstood your original post on that - I thought you were saying employers pay staff the week before they do the work!! Apologies!



wp86 said:


> In that case, what I said in my last post is clearly true, i.e. that it works differently in different regions. In the 18 months that I have been collecting social welfare, it has always been the opposite for me.


 
Yes it must - or perhaps it has something to do with the date (or day of week) you begin to sign on?
What does your previous receipt say - in terms of dates?


----------



## wp86 (12 Jan 2011)

So I visited my social welfare office today, and they showed me on-screen the list of payments I've received/been due the past couple of months. He explained my last handful of payments and talked about double payments and advance payments etc etc. 

I really could not follow what he was saying, but he said that yes I am due a missed payment and that it has been sent to me (as a cheque) in the post.

When it arrives, if there is further information enclosed regarding the nature of the payment, I will come back here and clarify the situation further. As it stands, I'm not at all clear about the nature of the payment. But my feeling was right, that I was missing a payment.

Thanks again for all the responses.


----------



## wp86 (12 Jan 2011)

truthseeker said:


> I think I misunderstood your original post on that - I thought you were saying employers pay staff the week before they do the work!! Apologies!



Hardly your fault. My posts and paragraphs were getting very long-winded and all over the place.

All sorted now anyway. Thanks for your posts.


----------



## truthseeker (12 Jan 2011)

wp86 said:


> All sorted now anyway.


 
Glad you got it sorted wp86.


----------

